# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  BHRT and Anavar? Good or bad?

## Truewop

Hello
Lets start this off by saying:
This post Isn't actually about myself its a question my mother has.


Ok so here's her situation. She is 49 years old and she found herself always tired, gaining weight and her mood had changed, she saw a doctor and was diagnosed with menopause when she then was put on BHRT. Now she has noticed due to the hormone changes and weight gain she is having more trouble breathing then normal and is overweight but not hugely over weight (she has been in good shape her whole life) she just started experiencing these issues since the menopause. She has done some research online and come across some forums that suggest Anavar could be beneficial and help with her respiratory issues along with the weight she has gained. My question to you is, is it dangerous to include a low dose of Anavar into your BHRT treatment or even worth the time? She has been told every time she goes into the doctor that she has great blood pressure and is healthy the only things that concern me is if this will affect her BHRT in a negative way im also worried that she doesn't regularly work out and her diet isn't BAD but also isn't GOOD. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your time.

----------


## Vettester

In short, Anavar is the last thing she needs to lean on right now. First things first, she needs to get a handle on her BHRT regiment and make it successful. I don't know anything about her protocol, labs, or general health, so I can't really make any comments. 

If she is inclined, have her join here and get her familiar with the forum. There's a lot of material here for her to read, and that's where she really needs to start. If she will post up ALL of her labs, and tell us the details about her program, I will assure you that her thread will be handled with plenty of TLC.

----------


## Truewop

Thank you for the reply i informed her and she said she will look for her lab work but in the meantime what exactly are you looking for? she goes for blood work every 4 months and they test for all her hormones are you looking for her current hormone levels? She is currently taking Estrogen, Testosterone , Thyroid, Progesterone and DHEA. She is seeing a specialist for her hormones but because her lung capacity has gotten bad her energy levels are low and she is looking for something to help her open up and get more oxygen thats why she is interested in trying the Anavar and she needs to know if it will have any negative affects on the pills she is currently taking. She seems to have her mind set on trying these pills and is just worried about any negative affects on her hormones with including Anavar to the pills she is currently taking. If you think they will have a negative affect is there anything else you could recommend that would benefit her in her situation? I also should tell you she is currently in the process of quitting smoking if thats of any relevance.

----------


## Vettester

If her specialist is leading the charge with prescribing Anavar , then by all means follow doctor's orders. Most women don't surpass 10mg/day, so keep that in mind. Although it's touted as a liver friendly compound, I can assure you that it will more than likely cause liver stress due to the hepatotoxic nature of Anavar and the whole first pass thing.

Yes on those listed labs, and everything else. Glad she is with a specialist, I'm intrigued to know more about her protocol, and also how her journey led up to BHRT. 

Let me know when she signs up ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Giggle

Hi Truewop -
Just one question; saying she is losing lung capacity worries me.
Have they thoroughly evaluated her cardiac and respiratory status? It might be something else totally unrelated to menopause.

----------

